# MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X



## W1zzard (Sep 11, 2019)

The factory-overclocked MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X is a large triple-slot, dual-fan design with a completely new cooler that achieves the best temperatures of all Navi cards we've tested so far. Even at its low temperatures, the card runs very quietly, and idle-fan-stop is included, too.

*Show full review*


----------



## ExplodingCaps (Sep 11, 2019)

Just one question, why they even bother made evoke in the first place? Knowing 5700 xt buyer is absolutely not a budget gamer (if evoke is budget model at all).


----------



## MAXLD (Sep 11, 2019)

Seems MSi finally got his sht together. Really good card, the Sapphire Pulse now has some serious competition on the best 5700 XT overall. A bit more pricier than the Pulse (~$30), but it sure has nailed the sweet spot for single bios, best thermals, lowest noise and still a bit higher clocks. Looks better too. We'll see how the market re-arranges the prices in a week or two, but I wouldn't mind pay the extra bit for this one.


----------



## Aldain (Sep 11, 2019)

MAXLD said:


> Seems MSi finally got his sht together. Really good card, the Sapphire Pulse now has some serious competition on the best 5700 XT overall. A bit more pricier than the Pulse (~$30), but it sure has nailed the sweet spot for single bios, best thermals, lowest noise and still a bit higher clocks. Looks better too. We'll see how the market re-arranges the prices in a week or two, but I wouldn't mind pay the extra bit for this one.



Actually it ties with the red devil for the first place..


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 11, 2019)

Im sure many will agree with me that esthetically this is the best RX 5700 XT yet. Well done.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm impressed with that cooling; 
Six heatpipes, large baseplates for GPU/VRM/GDDR6 and even thermal pads for the backplate.
It's not a card I'm interested in at all but I can respect the quality engineering that's gone into the cooling here.


----------



## ChaoticNeutral (Sep 11, 2019)

The best RX 5700 XT so far.
*W1zzard*
Does the driver issues on 5700 series still exist? because I want this card so bad when it finally arrives in where I live.


----------



## MAXLD (Sep 11, 2019)

Aldain said:


> Actually it ties with the red devil for the first place..



Red Devil has worse temps, though. This Gaming X has the perfect balance all things considered.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 11, 2019)

MSI cooling is pretty awesome. I've got an MSI Duke and it keeps the 2080ti core pretty tame. I have no idea why other AIB's can't do as well as these guys.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 11, 2019)

ChaoticNeutral said:


> Does the driver issues on 5700 series still exist? because I want this card so bad when it finally arrives in where I live.


I haven't encountered any issues personally, but I'm not using Navi in daily usage, only for benchmarking.

Going by comments on Reddit, doesn't seem to be fixed


----------



## ChaoticNeutral (Sep 11, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> I haven't encountered any issues personally, but I'm not using Navi in daily usage, only for benchmarking.
> 
> Going by comments on Reddit, doesn't seem to be fixed


Yeah, looking at AMD Support Forums there are still tons of threads about it too. I can't believe it has been going for almost 2 months and no words from AMD about this driver issues.


----------



## ShurikN (Sep 11, 2019)

The Pulse still wiping the floor with all the other cards 
I've said it in the strix review and I'll say it again, unless these other cards are $420 max, just don't bother.


----------



## mahoney (Sep 11, 2019)

Any info on how much it will cost in EU ?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 11, 2019)

mahoney said:


> Any info on how much it will cost in EU ?


"MSI is launching the Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X at €405 + VAT, which roughly translates to a pre-tax USD price of $445, which we used in our price-performance calculations. "


----------



## danbert2000 (Sep 11, 2019)

Power consumption is quite high for the performance on hand, but I guess that's the price to pay for getting those smooth voltage and clock curves we see. This definitely looks like the best bet for AMD fans that want maximum performance from an AMD product. I'm surprised there's any OC left after MSI juiced this card so much out of the factory. 3% isn't much but that's what the other 5700 XTs were getting even at stock clocks.


----------



## tomc100 (Sep 11, 2019)

I wish AMD would figure out how to reduce their energy usage for multi-monitor support which I use often.


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 11, 2019)

isnt yet avaiable at my country, i bet it would be so expensive one


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 11, 2019)

Are triple slot coolers no longer considered a con?


----------



## Chrispy_ (Sep 11, 2019)

EzioAs said:


> Are triple slot coolers no longer considered a con?


SLI and Crossfire are basically dead in the water for gaming, so worrying about bumping into the card below it is almost a non-issue now.

Only people using cards for compute need worry about how many slots are used, and I would presume most of those people are using dual-slot blowers because beyond two cards the amount of heat dumped back inside a case really rules out open coolers.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 11, 2019)

Chrispy_ said:


> SLI and Crossfire are basically dead in the water for gaming, so worrying about bumping into the card below it is almost a non-issue now.
> 
> Only people using cards for compute need worry about how many slots are used, and I would presume most of those people are using dual-slot blowers because beyond two cards the amount of heat dumped back inside a case really rules out open coolers.



What if someone has a micro-ATX motherboard and uses 2 more expansion cards (USB, sound, capture, etc) or a mini-ITX setup that can only accomodate a maximum of 2-slot card? Now, they can't even consider this card if they want to keep the same setup.

I understand that W1zzard probably didn't wrote it off as a con because other vendors are doing the same thing, so my gripe is with the GPU itself than the card to be honest because of how hot it runs.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Sep 12, 2019)

EzioAs said:


> What if someone has a micro-ATX motherboard and uses 2 more expansion cards (USB, sound, capture, etc) or a mini-ITX setup that can only accomodate a maximum of 2-slot card? Now, they can't even consider this card if they want to keep the same setup.


Then I guess this isn't the card for them. It's the largest, fastest, most power-hungry 5700XT on the market at the moment and that's how MSI are marketing it.

Criticising its sheer size makes about as much sense as complaining that monster-truck wheels are too big. This card has the biggest cooler on purpose. If someone is interested in a compact, power-efficient card then they are looking in completely the wrong place!


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 12, 2019)

Chrispy_ said:


> Then I guess this isn't the card for them. It's the largest, fastest, most power-hungry 5700XT on the market at the moment and that's how MSI are marketing it.
> 
> Criticising its sheer size makes about as much sense as complaining that monster-truck wheels are too big. This card has the biggest cooler on purpose. If someone is interested in a compact, power-efficient card then they are looking in completely the wrong place!



Maybe I didn't clarify it before, I'm not just knocking on this card for having a triple slot cooler. I'm just questioning why all the 3rd party card that feature triple slot cooler didn't get that particular detail listed as a con and in my last post, I specify that I'm actually criticizing the 5700XT GPU for being very hot.

To add, just because MSI is marketing it as _the largest, fastest, most power-hungry 5700XT on the market at the moment_, doesn't mean they get a freebie when it comes to the design and function.

EDIT:

Another point I'd like to add is that while the 5700XT is behind the performance per power of an RTX 2070 Super, the reference design (read: clockspeed ) card is still relatively efficient compared to some of the other Radeon's offering so it is still quite the power-efficient card when you're looking at it's performance tier and there are markets for people looking for compact but powerful card and/or looking for a Radeon card as well. 

By that standard, this MSI card with it's unnecessarily high factory overclock is just a fail in my opinion because the performance improvements are so minuscule (3-4%), yet it increases the power consumption in gaming (average and peak) by 23%. If MSI had kept the reference clock, and work on a dual-slot cooler, I'm sure the temperature while higher than this version, would still be much better the reference blower style cooler of the reference 5700XT.


----------



## IceShroom (Sep 12, 2019)

ChaoticNeutral said:


> The best RX 5700 XT so far.


One of the worst. Dont cover upper 2 memory chip with thermalpad poperly.




Current best RX 5700 XT is PowerColor Red Devil.


----------



## jhatfie (Sep 12, 2019)

I am curious what the hot spot temps are, the review makes no mention of them and they are more important metric than the gpu edge temps.  My Gigabyte Gaming OC 5700 XT can have 70C edge temps, but the hot spot can be at over 100C.


----------



## Minus Infinity (Sep 12, 2019)

Both my PC's use MSI Gaming cards, always best cooling IMO on Nvidia and looks the same now for AMD.

Why is fan stop desirable? Seems crazy when system noise will swamp idle noise of GPU, I'd rather have my GPU at lowest temps all the time. I hope it can be disabled on any of these cards. I'll look at MSI and Sapphire maybe Powercolor too and see how prices vary.


----------



## Legacy-ZA (Sep 12, 2019)

jhatfie said:


> I am curious what the hot spot temps are, the review makes no mention of them and they are more important metric than the gpu edge temps.  My Gigabyte Gaming OC 5700 XT can have 70C edge temps, but the hot spot can be at over 100C.




I agree; this is why I always wait for Guru3D reviews as well, they use their FLIR benchmarks to check where there are thermal weak spots in the cooling solutions used by the different manufacturers. So far only the new generation of Gigabyte triple-fan solutions, and the ASUS triple fan cards seem to have good FLIR performance. All round their cards are well cooled and quiet, meaning a longer life span.


----------



## The Egg (Sep 12, 2019)

My Silverstone GD-07 has only ~135mm of height clearance for cards over 21cm long.  However good this card may be, the 140mm height disqualifies it, unfortunately.  The Sapphire Pulse is rated at 135mm spot-on, but that's a little too close for comfort.  The only non-reference model which 100% for-sure fits in my case is the triple-fan Gigabyte Gaming OC.  I have one on order, due in next week.

Not sure when it became so difficult to find cards which aren't significantly over-height, but this round was indeed frustrating.


----------



## sutyi (Sep 12, 2019)

The Egg said:


> My Silverstone GD-07 has only ~135mm of height clearance for cards over 21cm long.  However good this card may be, the 140mm height disqualifies it, unfortunately.  The Sapphire Pulse is rated at 135mm spot-on, but that's a little too close for comfort.  The only non-reference model which 100% for-sure fits in my case is the triple-fan Gigabyte Gaming OC.  I have one on order, due in next week.
> 
> Not sure when it became so difficult to find cards which aren't significantly over-height, but this round was indeed frustrating.



Just make sure you can plug the power in tho. If the GigaByte card extends under the HDD cage (I assume it does) you might not be able to fit the power cables due too low clearance.


----------



## Turmania (Sep 12, 2019)

ExplodingCaps said:


> Just one question, why they even bother made evoke in the first place? Knowing 5700 xt buyer is absolutely not a budget gamer (if evoke is budget model at all).


Evoke has its own buyers, it has no rgb. Smaller length and width for small cases. And the design theme goes with their x570 meg ace motherboard. It is pretty badly made though with thermals and all but MSI did take notice and said will work to correct the problem


----------



## Aldain (Sep 12, 2019)

IceShroom said:


> One of the worst. Dont cover upper 2 memory chip with thermalpad poperly.
> View attachment 131729
> Current best RX 5700 XT is PowerColor Red Devil.



ffs read the damn review... the cooling is done on the back plate... stop the bs..


----------



## Chrispy_ (Sep 12, 2019)

EzioAs said:


> Maybe I didn't clarify it before, I'm not just knocking on this card for having a triple slot cooler. I'm just questioning why all the 3rd party card that feature triple slot cooler didn't get that particular detail listed as a con and in my last post, I specify that I'm actually criticizing the 5700XT GPU for being very hot.


I don't know what to say to you; I guess W1zzard doesn't consider a triple-slot cooler as a con? I can't comment on his behalf but if I would assume that the enormous excess of empty space in modern ATX PCs means that large cards don't get penalised for using more of it.



EzioAs said:


> By that standard, this MSI card with it's unnecessarily high factory overclock is just a fail in my opinion because the performance improvements are so minuscule (3-4%), yet it increases the power consumption in gaming (average and peak) by 23%. If MSI had kept the reference clock, and work on a dual-slot cooler, I'm sure the temperature while higher than this version, would still be much better the reference blower style cooler of the reference 5700XT.


MSI *do* make smaller, reference-clocked dual-slot cards. _Two of them_ in fact! 
I agree with you that overclocked, overvolted cards aren't desirable, but not everyone has the same opinion. This card is aimed at those people who prioritise the clockspeed above all else. It certainly isn't aimed at us, so there's no point in criticising it for not meeting our preferences when MSI already sells two other cards that do.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 12, 2019)

Chrispy_ said:


> I guess W1zzard doesn't consider a triple-slot cooler as a con? I can't comment on his behalf but if I would assume that the enormous excess of empty space in modern ATX PCs means that large cards don't get penalised for using more of it.


That. Back in the day I did mention it, but seems a complete non-issue nowadays


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 12, 2019)

nobody mention how much power consumed, i mean this amd card really does good job providing optional choice for both performance&value price, but one think people didnt consider abt how much power this hungry monster consume, well couldnt blame anyone since lot of kids just want a best experience without think electricity bill since payment goes to parent pocket, as for me i still fine with current mid or even lowend card, seriously you might think playing in 2k/4k/8k is cool, but aint worth to do so, 720p alr hd, and 1080p alr beast, back in day how many people complain abt resolution/framerate/refresh rate? non of em reallycare i suppose, we enjoy hows good a gameplay could be, sounds oldschool retro, yeah i do gaming since nes system so i dont care much abt graphic


----------



## IceShroom (Sep 12, 2019)

Aldain said:


> ffs read the damn review... the cooling is done on the back plate... stop the bs..


Maybe the sensor is on the backplate, so you are getting temperature for the backplate, not for the GDDR6 module.


----------



## Vulcansheart (Sep 12, 2019)

IceShroom said:


> Maybe the sensor is on the backplate, so you are getting temperature for the backplate, not for the GDDR6 module.


So, your argument is that MSi's design is the worst, and Power Cooler's design the is best is based on the two memory chips? Meanwhile, the Red Devil has no backplate cooling integrated into it, and also performs worse with GPU and VRM temps...


----------



## IceShroom (Sep 12, 2019)

Vulcansheart said:


> So, your argument is that MSi's design is the worst, and Power Cooler's design the is best is based on the two memory chips? Meanwhile, the Red Devil has no backplate cooling integrated into it, and also performs worse with GPU and VRM temps...


You dont need backplate cooling when you have proper cooling front for RAM module.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 12, 2019)

@W1zzard just out of curiosity, for the performance summary, how do you calculate those numbers? Is it an arithmetic mean of all the tests converted to a percentage relative to the hardware you're reviewing?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 12, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> @W1zzard just out of curiosity, for the performance summary, how do you calculate those numbers? Is it an arithmetic mean of all the tests converted to a percentage relative to the hardware you're reviewing?


geometric mean


----------



## mahoney (Sep 12, 2019)

MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Anschlüsse: 1x HDMI 2.0b, 3x DisplayPort 1.4 • Grafik: AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT - 8GB GDDR6 - Desktop • Chip… ✔ PCIe ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



480€ currently the cheapest in Europe


----------



## Turmania (Sep 13, 2019)

Why does this card consume same power as rtx 2080ti?


----------



## IceShroom (Sep 13, 2019)

Turmania said:


> Why does this card consume same power as rtx 2080ti?


Factory overclocked version of RX 5700 XT vs referance 2080 Ti.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 13, 2019)

Chrispy_ said:


> MSI *do* make smaller, reference-clocked dual-slot cards. _Two of them_ in fact!
> I agree with you that overclocked, overvolted cards aren't desirable, but not everyone has the same opinion. This card is aimed at those people who prioritise the clockspeed above all else. It certainly isn't aimed at us, so there's no point in criticising it for not meeting our preferences when MSI already sells two other cards that do.



Which would be a fair point but AFAIK, the only 2-slot cooler from MSI is the reference design card, so my critique about most AIB cards occupying more than 2-slot is fair in my opinion.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Sep 13, 2019)

EzioAs said:


> Which would be a fair point but AFAIK, the only 2-slot cooler from MSI is the reference design card, so my critique about most AIB cards occupying more than 2-slot is fair in my opinion.


Eww, yeah. I just checked MSI's gallery for the Mech and Evoke and they're 2.5 slot designs.

I just wouldn't get hung up on the number of slots a card takes up these days. If a vendor is going to adhere to the ATX expansion card sizing standard, they'll do it on the reference model for use by OEMs or on a specially-targeted mITX edition. The assumption that modern ATX cases are vast, empty airboxes with tempered glass for RGBLED bling is valid in most instances. (I absolutely hate that fact, but it is what it is)



The Egg said:


> My Silverstone GD-07 has only ~135mm of height clearance for cards over 21cm long.  However good this card may be, the 140mm height disqualifies it, unfortunately.  The Sapphire Pulse is rated at 135mm spot-on, but that's a little too close for comfort.  The only non-reference model which 100% for-sure fits in my case is the triple-fan Gigabyte Gaming OC.  I have one on order, due in next week.
> 
> Not sure when it became so difficult to find cards which aren't significantly over-height, but this round was indeed frustrating.


GD04 here. Same problem!
At least these overheight coolers have indents for the PCIe power connectors. I struggled to get the lid on my HTPC with a couple of cards because the power connectors faced up (up being relative to the horizontal HTPC layout). It's tight even with Nvidia reference Founders editions.


----------



## frostbite.1023 (Dec 30, 2019)

So I have a question, does it really take up the third slot on the motherboard? I have an m-atx motherboard and my wifi/network adapter is just chilling in the third slot and I kinda need that. If so, what's the easiest and most convenient way of overcoming this? (Without plugging through ethernet). Thank you for the replies fellow gamers.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 30, 2019)

frostbite.1023 said:


> So I have a question, does it really take up the third slot on the motherboard? I have an m-atx motherboard and my wifi/network adapter is just chilling in the third slot and I kinda need that. If so, what's the easiest and most convenient way of overcoming this? (Without plugging through ethernet). Thank you for the replies fellow gamers.


Yep, looks like the entire third slot is a written off by this card.

You can either buy a dual-slot 5700xt or you can get a usb WiFi dongle.


----------

